# Belly ?



## bostonbbwluver (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi All,

I am curious if many people are attracted to BBW's belly buttons? I do not know if that is typical or what but lately I have been noticing how hot bbw belly buttons can be. I am curious as to what other people think?

c.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 30, 2006)

belly buttons are cheap dates.


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. Deep belly buttons especially are quite hot, at least in my opinion.


----------



## bostonbbwluver (Mar 30, 2006)

yeah, there is just something about a nice belly button.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 30, 2006)

OMG deep belly buttons are delightful


----------



## zonker (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, a deep belly button surrounded by a big round cushiony circle of flab is just so beautiful. And I love seeing bare bellies, but a nice look is when a woman is wearing a really tight shirt or dress, and you can see the indentation of her deep navel through the fabric. Mmmmm, I love spring . . . more belly buttons and bellies than ever!!!


----------



## Zoom (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to think bellybuttons got larger as the waistline increased, but after doing some research (in the form of looking at lots of SSBBW websites, natch), I had to conclude that not everyone's bellybuttons are stretchy. Also at the really large belly sizes, they tend to get engulfed in the fat, so they look like a slanty wrinkle.

_"Well, bust my buttons!"_


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh man Zonker I completely agree! Zoom, that slanty wrinkle is also quite attractive.

This is a fun thread.


----------



## herin (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, then y'all might like this then.  

View attachment 4783


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 30, 2006)

herin said:


> Well, then y'all might like this then.
> 
> View attachment 4783




 Oh yes very nice!


----------



## herin (Mar 30, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Oh yes very nice!



Well thank you, sweetie!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 30, 2006)

Allow me to say...

w00t.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 30, 2006)

My belly button hides


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 30, 2006)

I would like to vote for the, "like bellybuttons" option as well


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

I took a photo of mine earlier! 
Couldn't post it--showed disallowed part (above waist). Perhaps I'll send it to Fatlane or Cat and they can badly photoshop Hasselhof's face over my breast. Miss Vickie can teach him to latch on.

Seriously, now I want a photo of me naked, with tiny hasselhofs over my nipples, staring straight out. I won't be happy 'til I have one! And I'll display it prominently in my home and tell visitors I paid 5K for it and ask them what they think of it.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 31, 2006)

I never thought of that before but I do really like a woman's belly and belly button. :O


----------



## herin (Mar 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> I took a photo of mine earlier!
> Couldn't post it--showed disallowed part (above waist). Perhaps I'll send it to Fatlane or Cat and they can badly photoshop Hasselhof's face over my breast. Miss Vickie can teach him to latch on.
> 
> Seriously, now I want a photo of me naked, with tiny hasselhofs over my nipples, staring straight out. I won't be happy 'til I have one! And I'll display it prominently in my home and tell visitors I paid 5K for it and ask them what they think of it.




Oh my god, Jes you are hilarious! I just about fell out of the chair laughing!! My pic was showing naughty bits but I just cropped it. If you do get the Hasselhoff enhanced pic I would love to see it!


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

herin said:


> Oh my god, Jes you are hilarious! I just about fell out of the chair laughing!! My pic was showing naughty bits but I just cropped it. If you do get the Hasselhoff enhanced pic I would love to see it!




Do you people ever get the sense that I am just batshit crazy? Because you wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## herin (Mar 31, 2006)

100 % certifiable.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> Do you people ever get the sense that I am just batshit crazy?



No, I don't get that at all and I'm a good judge of these things. The two out of the three voices in my head that tell me I'm sane think you're sane as well. You can't ask for a better endorsement than that.


----------



## OpalBBW (Mar 31, 2006)

I woke up with my finger in my belly button this morning. It was quite interesting. I never thought about anyone thinking it was attractive though.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 31, 2006)

herin said:


> Well, then y'all might like this then.
> 
> View attachment 4783



Extemely hot belly, herin! I already thought your face pic was adorable. :smitten:


----------



## herin (Mar 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Extemely hot belly, herin! I already thought your face pic was adorable. :smitten:



Thank you so much Santaclear!!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 31, 2006)

herin said:


> Thank you so much Santaclear!!


Your posts in this thread look _so_ weird with Palpatine as your avatar...


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> No, I don't get that at all and I'm a good judge of these things. The two out of the three voices in my head that tell me I'm sane think you're sane as well. You can't ask for a better endorsement than that.


hahaha. Jack, my little monkey.

I was explaining to a friend the other day that one can either be batshit or apeshit crazy. And she asked, as one does, 'well, what's the difference?' And I said: batshit is a little...*flappier.*


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> I woke up with my finger in my belly button this morning. It was quite interesting. I never thought about anyone thinking it was attractive though.


I wash my belly button in the shower most mornings. I don't know why. But with the flowery-smelling gel soap that's allover everything, it slides in easy and sometimes I make that Pillsbury doughboy sound.


----------



## OpalBBW (Mar 31, 2006)

Who doesn't make that sound when they get their belly button poked? It's unnatural to not make it!


----------



## herin (Mar 31, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Your posts in this thread look _so_ weird with Palpatine as your avatar...



What? That's Palpatine's belly! Lol Thanks though!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes master.....


----------



## herin (Mar 31, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Yes master.....



And don't you forget it!


----------



## love dubh (Apr 1, 2006)

I've developed a bit of a belly since leaving cross country behind in high school and becoming physically inactive in college. I'm getting used to it. My boyfriend, however, hasn't said anything about/noticed the weight gain...or he's just "being polite".... or he likes it! I don't know. But belly buttons are fun, another body hole for me to spelunk around! Yay, exploration!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 1, 2006)

herin said:


> And don't you forget it!



What is thy bidding my master!


----------



## bostonbbwluver (Apr 1, 2006)

Herin you are gorgeous! Jes may i ask what a hasselhof is?


----------



## herin (Apr 1, 2006)

bostonbbwluver said:


> Herin you are gorgeous! Jes may i ask what a hasselhof is?



Well, aren't you sweet!  Thanks babe! I believe she's refering to David Hasselhoff.


----------



## herin (Apr 1, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> What is thy bidding my master!




Ummm. . .do bad things! And get me a cheesecake. :eat2: Oh yeah and a Dr. Pepper. Then go beat up a Jedi.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 1, 2006)

herin said:


> Ummm. . .do bad things! And get me a cheesecake. :eat2: Oh yeah and a Dr. Pepper. Then go beat up a Jedi.




It's funny ya know cheese cake and Dr. Pepper do go perfect with each other!


----------



## herin (Apr 1, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> It's funny ya know cheese cake and Dr. Pepper do go perfect with each other!




Cheesecake goes good with anything! :eat2:


----------



## HailToTheKing (Apr 2, 2006)

herin said:


> Well, then y'all might like this then.



Absolutely gorgeous... lovely belly too. I'm havinvg visions now of eating gummi-sweets from a lovely lady's belly button...


----------



## djewell (Apr 2, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> What is thy bidding my master!



its a disaster,
skywalker we're after.


----------



## herin (Apr 2, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> Absolutely gorgeous... lovely belly too. I'm havinvg visions now of eating gummi-sweets from a lovely lady's belly button...



Well, thank you King! You're sweet!


----------



## HailToTheKing (Apr 2, 2006)

herin said:


> Well, thank you King! You're sweet!


 
Well herin! If you do keep tempting me with these delectable photos of yourself... all I can say in the true British male raucous roar is more more more! It's a parliaterian thing I thing I think...


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 3, 2006)

djewell said:


> its a disaster,
> skywalker we're after.




But if he could be turned to the dark side
yes,
he'd be a powerful ally
another dark jedi
he will join us or die


----------



## djewell (Apr 3, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> But if he could be turned to the dark side
> yes,
> he'd be a powerful ally
> another dark jedi
> he will join us or die



we got the death star.


----------



## herin (Apr 3, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> Well herin! If you do keep tempting me with these delectable photos of yourself... all I can say in the true British male raucous roar is more more more! It's a parliaterian thing I thing I think...



Well, if you insist. . . 
View attachment 4865


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 3, 2006)

herin said:


> Well, if you insist. . .
> View attachment 4865


 That looks like you're about to pump your arms and go "w00t w00t w00t"


----------



## herin (Apr 4, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> That looks like you're about to pump your arms and go "w00t w00t w00t"



I know! :doh: The pic cut off the top of my head. If you could see the whole thing, I have my hands behind my head.  It does look like a w00t though, doesn't it?


----------



## SchecterFA (Apr 4, 2006)

I l0ve t3h belly.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 4, 2006)

herin said:


> Well, if you insist. . .
> View attachment 4865



SHWING!!!!!!!!!! Lookin' good!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 4, 2006)

djewell said:


> we got the death star.


And you know that we got it 
Death Star 
And you know that we got it
Death Star


----------



## herin (Apr 4, 2006)

SchecterFA said:


> I l0ve t3h belly.



Thank you!


----------



## herin (Apr 4, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> SHWING!!!!!!!!!! Lookin' good!!




SHWING??? :doh: Wayne's World, party time, excellent!  I'm actually very pleased to be worthy of the SHWING! Thanks Falling Boy, you're so sweet!


----------



## bostonbbwluver (Apr 5, 2006)

herin. you are very sexy!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

herin said:


> SHWING??? :doh: Wayne's World, party time, excellent!  I'm actually very pleased to be worthy of the SHWING! Thanks Falling Boy, you're so sweet!



Your very welcome, thank you for sharing!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 5, 2006)

I cant believe I have totally missed this thread. I suppose I shall share a pic...I think I posted this on another thread awhile back. 
Stacey 

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## bostonbbwluver (Apr 5, 2006)

another lovely lady!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I cant believe I have totally missed this thread. I suppose I shall share a pic...I think I posted this on another thread awhile back.
> Stacey




Very nice as well!! Can this thread get any better


----------



## herin (Apr 5, 2006)

bostonbbwluver said:


> herin. you are very sexy!



Thanks!! You're too sweet!


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 5, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I cant believe I have totally missed this thread. I suppose I shall share a pic...I think I posted this on another thread awhile back.


Nice pic, Stacey.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think belly buttons and upper arms are two of the sexiest, most overlooked bits of a big woman's body. Mmmm, sexy!

:smitten:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 5, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Nice pic, Stacey.



Thank you very much


----------



## Bluestreak (Apr 6, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> I think belly buttons and upper arms are two of the sexiest, most overlooked bits of a big woman's body. Mmmm, sexy!
> 
> :smitten:



I agree completely and would only add my 3rd personal favorite, a double chin on a BBW!

Bluestreak


----------



## The Weatherman (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, upper arms are great... definitely one of the first things I notice about a bbw. And the pudge that sometimes rolls up on the back of the elbow... very sexy.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 6, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I cant believe I have totally missed this thread. I suppose I shall share a pic...I think I posted this on another thread awhile back.
> Stacey



Very beautiful Stacy


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 6, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Very beautiful Stacy



Well thanks so much


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Apr 7, 2006)

As ya'll do know i'm a Belly Admirer and I really admirer your belly Herin and the Belly Button is just devine. I don't know I have these fetishes that are not explainable. But I do get turned on by alot especially Fat Men or Women it just mesmerizes me to see that they are just wobbling and waddling trying to catch their breath and its just great to me. I hope that is not a bit insenstive because believe me I don't men to be mean or rude at all. I just appeciate bigger people versus smaller individuals if I told my mother this she'd surely think I was crazy but I'm not crazy like I don't care about the Gay issue with people being Gay you're still going to be my friend if you're Bi-sexual I'm not going to Judge you because of yor Sexuality and alot of people are stuck on that on stereotype that people aren't the right size my mom wants me to get back to a size 7 she thought I was so cute then well I found that very offensive I'm not going to starve myself to death to please my Mom! I'm wlling to go to a size 10 that is the smallest that I want to be at.But Your Belly Button is just breath-taking You should not let people bring you down

Keep your head up!


----------



## herin (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you, Sista! You're very sweet! I know where you're coming from with the pressure to be thin. I used to let other people make me feel all sorts of ways about the way I look. Today however, I love my body. Every inch of it. My philosophy is, "if you don't like the way I look, don't look at me". Thanks again for the compliment!


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 9, 2006)

Such sexy belly buttons can get very playful  hehe... i have to admit that i love em, especially on biiiiiiig belly  
How cool that I am an FA


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

HERIN!!!!! we have the exact same belly!!!!!!! did i mention that i am all tummy?!?!?!?!


----------



## OpalBBW (Apr 11, 2006)

fatgirl33 said:


> I think belly buttons and upper arms are two of the sexiest, most overlooked bits of a big woman's body. Mmmm, sexy!
> 
> :smitten:



I have the arm thing going on too. I'm BBW all around (haha that was a horrible pun).


----------



## Jordan (Apr 11, 2006)

The sexiest Things womens bellies do and divide in to two distinct sections and or hang below the waist band. Well thats my opinion anyway


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

mmm a deep belly button surrounded by soft belly.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> HERIN!!!!! we have the exact same belly!!!!!!! did i mention that i am all tummy?!?!?!?!


:wubu::smitten: :wubu: :smitten: i love big soft pillow bellies.


----------



## herin (Apr 27, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> HERIN!!!!! we have the exact same belly!!!!!!! did i mention that i am all tummy?!?!?!?!



That's because we're awesome!!


----------

